# Linux Anfänger, Kernelversion ermitteln?



## partitionist (20. September 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich bin ein Linux Anfänger und wollte fragen wie ich in Suse Linux 10.1 die kernelversion rausfinden kann.


----------



## Navy (20. September 2006)

cat /proc/version


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. September 2006)

Oder ueber *uname -r*


----------

